# *ADOPTED*:Special Needs San Jose, CA



## Pipp (Dec 5, 2007)

crossposted... I'm trying to get an exact location.



Dear group members

The shelter just called me about these adorable bunnies - they are so cute and affectionate. they are about 12 weeks old that were found just out in a park. Just scooting about on the grass! They had no food or water. ) : A good Samaritan found them and brought the to the nearest shelter.

Yep they can use their front feets and scoot along - they are too cute!


 Thelittle ones appear to be well fed, energetic and they are different, in that the legs are pointing outward. They cannot hop or walk likemost of our other rabbits -The vet said the legs were not broken, that it appeared that they were born this way. The shelter says they are unadaptable and wonders if anyone might want a bunnylike these . Well, I said -I think so.Let me check.So I am asking everyoneI know.

They noted these rabbits "walk like a turtle". They can and do eat and drink just fine and keep themselves very clean- I imagine a litter box would need to be cut down almost to the ground - Can anyone help us - We need info and ideas.The Haven isalready full with over 140 rabbit in system - Maybe if we get ideas and support from the group they will let them live. They are just different and impossibly irresistible. 

One person wrote to me that she had taken in a bunny with with all four legs splayed.folks whocared for him initially tried to see if they could have his legs fixed, so he spent a lot of time atthe vet clinic, had various casts & splints put on the legs, but nothing worked. He wasthen rescued by my friend who is caring for him. 
She says:"He is doing fine at my house, but he will never walk. He has limited scooting ability. But he lives withher other disabled buns,and he seems very happythere.The good news is that they are not hard to take care of, there's no diapers, no messy butt, no nothing.These boys are clean and happy, but just can't walk like other bunnies". . 

I hope to hear from any of you who may have cared for a bunny with splay leg in the past or who are living with a bunny like these now. I hope to hear from many people! Let.'s help this little pair. Research links welcome

respond quickly though.Please 

Love, 
Auntie Heather


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh my - bunnies like this are so adorable.

I have a buck named Radagast who is like this - he will live here forever.

For anyone considering one of these bunnies - here is a video of Radagast playing in the grass...






Peg


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh, man... If I were closer, I might wind up with a pair of house bunnies! They sound so sweet, how could people just discard little babies like that?


----------



## pla725 (Dec 6, 2007)

They might be willing to set up something through bunderground. One never knows.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2007)

Shame I'm all the way over here. I'd love some buns like this. Poor buns. I hope they find good homes


----------



## Leaf (Dec 6, 2007)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Oh, man... If I were closer, I might wind up with a pair of house bunnies! They sound so sweet, how could people just discard little babies like that?


I am in the same boat, gentle giants! I can't watch the video because my computer is stupid but from the write up here it sounds like they have what one of my former foster pups had. The vets worked extensively with hem and he was able to become more mobile - he had "swimmer syndrome". I'd almost bet its the same concept with the rabbits.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

I think we would be able to help out with transport...depends where exactly in CA they are, though...I would be willing to pick them up and fly them wherever. Continental is wonderful (despite recent experiences...I think it was a fluke, what happened), and I would be willing to give anyone information about flying them. Continental also has NO weather restrictions, so they could fly NOW, if needed. 

PM me to let me know if anyone would like my help!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2007)

They're in San Jose, and Auntie Heather says she will arrange transport. 

:anyone:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

Aah...let me know if I need to meet her halfway and drop somebun off at the airport! Chances are, we'll be moved by then, so we'd be able to keep the bun(s) overnight, if needed, and take them to the airport when needed. 

I CANNOT foster them, though...just WAY too much going on for that...but one night wouldn't kill us if they already have somewhere to go. 

A lot would be riding on us being able to help...but let me know, and I'll see if we can arrange it, ok?

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2007)

Rosie - you will NOT want to help with these buns.

Why? I know as soon as you see them - you'll cry and they'll break your heart and you'll want to adopt them..

Trust me - :biggrin2:

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmm...good point...

BUT...if they already belong to someone else, they won't be ABLE to be mine.


----------



## okiron (Dec 6, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Rosie - you will NOT want to help with these buns.
> 
> Why? I know as soon as you see them - you'll cry and they'll break your heart and you'll want to adopt them..
> 
> ...


I could just imagine it...Rosie becomes a fugitive because the bun missed it's flight to their new home...and Rosie is nowhere in site. Last seen with bun walking out of house. Wanted signs and everything


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

Hehe!!

h34r2 :run::laugh:


----------



## sep1118 (Dec 7, 2007)

I live in San Jose area. 

My concerns are how the bun would get along with my other animals. Would I need to cage the bun seperately from my 2 buns? I also have a dog and a cat.

I definitely would like to take one home but need more info about how to care for it properly.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2007)

Ack! The link to Auntie Heather didn't make it intothe original post, so sorry! 

I really don't see a problem with the cat or dog if you already havebunnies, no worries there. 

As for bonding, I have to check and see if the two are bonded, if so, best not tosplit them up. 

If not, it depends on your bunnies whether they'll accept a third.Quite often, it just takes a littlework. 

I'll email you Heather's contact info and check with her to see the current status. 

Thanks for the response! 



sas


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2007)

Heard back from Heather, these guys are really in a desperate situation, the shelter wants to put them down asap.  She says they're still alive right now, but no guarantees for the future. 

Her email is: 

Heather Bechtel 

[email protected]

:anyone:



sas


----------



## katt (Dec 8, 2007)

if i could afford the airfare, i would take them in a heartbeat. even if it was just to foster them

btw- the photo doesn't work for me!

here is hoping that they find a great home!


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 8, 2007)

The photo isn't working for me either. My Floppy has one severly crooked back leg. The vet said it was not broken, and he was most likelyborn this way. He hops around fine, and as you can see in the photo if he stands up strait that leg is just crooked. He was my first rabbit, and knowing nothing about pet buns or his needs I did not hesitate for a moment to bring him into my home. I'm a softee for animals and would bring them all home with me if I could. 

Do you think maybe that these two, being young and having both back legs affected need to learn how to hop on them? I hope they find a wonderful home!
















View from underside, it's as if his hip is turned out to the side. The knee and ankle (not sure if those are the correct terms, but you get what I mean) work fine just sideways. Not sure if these two are the same but just a possibility. I've never met another bun like Floppy. 






Edit to add: He does need the occasional butt bath but does very well on his own.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for adding your Floppy story/pics Becknutt! 

I reposted the one baby photo, but according to the caption (which I coudln't include), there was no traction on the table for the poor little guy, and it was also a said to be a very unflattering photo. 

(His name is 'Benton')

Can everyonesee the photo now? 



sas :?


----------



## okiron (Dec 9, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Thanks for adding your Floppy story/pics Becknutt!
> 
> I reposted the one baby photo, but according to the caption (which I coudln't include), there was no traction on the table for the poor little guy, and it was also a said to be a very unflattering photo.
> 
> ...


If that's an unflattering photo, then I'm in trouble...I'm already in love.


----------



## Haley (Dec 9, 2007)

Randy has one named Scoots who doesnt have use of his back legs and does fine. He has learned to adjust.


----------



## okiron (Dec 9, 2007)

Well Errik says no more animals till after the move :sad: even though technically his words were, "If they come in, someone goes." which I replied with BYE!!!! :biggrin2:

If anyone would be willing to foster them till March then I would love to take them, but no till then


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2007)

*Perfect!*

*Pipp wrote: *


>


----------



## Leaf (Dec 9, 2007)

I really want that little guy. I'm not sure how many there are needing homes that are in that condition but they'd be welcome here. 

Unfortunantly I would NOT feel comfortable having them fly since they aren't very mobile. I'd be too worried about a fluke happening during loading/transports/turbulance.

If we can work out a ground plan they ARE welcome here.


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 9, 2007)

Not sure the most direct route to Missouri...

But if they get down to me, I'll drive them from So Cal to Phoenix. Thats 300+mi off their 2000mi journey.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

I could see if Julie (who lives in Pacific Grove) could meet me in Solvang again to get them to you, Becknutt. (Julie's helped me twice in the past with transports, is a member here, but hasn't yet used the forum, and is a REAL sweetheart. I trust her COMPLETELY.)

Can anyone meet in Phoenix?

Edited to add: Our leg of the journey would probably have to wait a week (with all the moving and activity thus), but I also know that Julie would be fine housing them for a few days, if it's needed. She's done it a couple times now, and it's been just fine.


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 10, 2007)

Forgot to add my trip would have to be on a weekend...maybe new years weekend. I was planning to go that weekend anyway.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 10, 2007)

If he ever makes it up to Vancouver (I know... long stretch), I'd love him to join my bunny family =P


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 10, 2007)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> Forgot to add my trip would have to be on a weekend...maybe new years weekend. I was planning to go that weekend anyway.


As would mine...and that's perfect timing for us, New Year's weekend...

We could do my leg on Saturday, and then you could do yours on Sunday, or something like that...whatcha think?

Would Julie have to hang onto them until then? Or could they stay with a fosterer with the Rabbit Haven?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 10, 2007)

inkbouce: Marcy at Saveabunny went in and got them! :woohoo

I'll try and get her to check out this thread, but anybody sincerely interested should contact her. 

http://www.saveabunny.com/



sas :thumbup


----------



## naturestee (Dec 10, 2007)

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 10, 2007)

YAYY!!! Thank you for the update!!

:bunnydance:


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 10, 2007)

YEAH MARCY!!!!!!

also, i live in phoenix. who needs me to pick up these buns? i'm here guys. utilize the tracy, utilize the tracy!!!!!


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 10, 2007)

:woohooYay for them! I'm so glad she was able to rescue those cuties. They will make someone wonderful pets! Let me know if they still need help getting where they're going.

Tracy, if they still end up going it would be me bringing them to Phoenix.


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 14, 2007)

Anyone heard anything on these two darlings?


----------



## Leaf (Dec 16, 2007)

I haven't heard a word.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 16, 2007)

Did somebody contact Marcy at Saveabunny? Doubt she knows this thread exists, otherwise. 

And if somebody from out of state did contact them, likely they'll be looking for something closer first, and may not respond. (They're always pretty slammed over there, December must be insane). 



sas :?


----------



## Leaf (Dec 16, 2007)

I just sent another email out about 5 minutes ago. While I'm sure they will end up being placed locally there, I hope to at least hear how they are doing.

I still would love to welcome them to my home, though.


----------



## Leaf (Dec 23, 2007)

Still no response at all from anyone at all about the rabbits. I have emailed and have left phone messages but nothing has been returned.

:expressionless

Did the rescue end up euthanizing them or something?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2007)

Oooh, I hate it when I link to a photo that goes away. :grumpy:

Leaf, I'm sure SaveABunny has at least foster homes for them, they're a great organization. They're unlikely to reply to someone out of state or if they have the bunnies already situated. 

They're in good hands! 



sas


----------



## Leaf (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, thats good to know. 



I figured they wouldn't go out of state but it really suprised me when noone got in contact with me after I offered to sponsor their vetting, in full. That has probably been covered locally as well.



Should this thread be marked as resolved then?


----------



## Leaf (Dec 29, 2007)

[align=center]I couldn't resist calling about these two and wanted to make a quick update. The bunnies are in foster care right now. They seem to be healthy and happy, are active (though limited) and have been renamed Holiday and Fiesta.

I spoke to Joann and she says there is an adoption pending on them, and once it checks out (the references) they'll start working on transport for the two.

Thats the newest update - I just hung up the phone a few minutes ago. 


..

Referenceswere positive towards the adopter and now the vet check is pending asJoann hasn't been able to reach thevet office yet. She lost the phone number. LOL


..

The adoption has been approved!




[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

:woohoo


----------



## Leaf (Jan 30, 2008)

Their flight HOME should be within the next 24-48 hours. 

We're working on flight plans NOW - a very generous pilot has stepped in to offer his personal service to relocate these abandoned bunnies to their new "home" state.

With offered help of angoragrl they should make it to their new Mom with no problem.

Due to the special circumstances in which the bunnies were found, and with their special needs - the media is being asked to become involved in order to help promote the good works of Save A Bunny rescue - all in time for February - the official "Adopt A Rabbit" month!





Who knew this would be such a *big* deal


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 30, 2008)

YaY Save A Bunny. < {Arms surround} > YaY angoragrl. 

can we sneak in a cyber_smooch to Floppy?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 30, 2008)

I am SO excited! Bless everyone involved! I tend to get cynical sometimes about the world..... this renews my faith that their are good-hearted and caring people out there!


----------



## swanlake (Jan 30, 2008)

this is so cool.

buuuuut............ya know once you get those cuties we will all be expecting PICTURES!!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 30, 2008)

:great:Yay!! I am so happy for these two! Are they going to a forum member? It would be so great to have follow up on them as they grow up. 



Floppy says thanks for his smooch! :big kiss:


----------



## Haley (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh wow- Ive been wondering how things were going if they ever found someone to fly them out to you. Im soooo happy!

What a wonderful person this man is to step in and help these iucky bunnies (and agoragirl for helping and Leaf for adoping)

Keep us posted Leaf. Im so happy for you!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 3, 2008)

Isthis updated somewhere? If so, can somebody post the link here? 

:thanks:


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Isthis updated somewhere?



Nope, not yet. I want them to be here before I update this thread and link it to their blog, etc.

:biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Isthis updated somewhere? If so, can somebody post the link here?
> 
> :thanks:



Here it is, finally!!



http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32682&forum_id=1


----------

